# Lexi is officially a Senior dog...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry that the years are starting to catch up with Lexi. I know how tough it is to see them struggle to do the things they love. Sounds like she still has lots of time to soak up lots more love though.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

You know we're going through a similar situation with Kodi right now, and she and Lexi are right about the same age.  It's so hard watching her struggle to climb stairs and no longer being able to hop into the car without a big boost from us. She has recently started having accidents in the house, even when taken out multiple times a day. She sometimes pees in her sleep and soaks her bed. She will be 12 in May and we are also keeping a very watchful eye on her quality of life. We will not let her suffer or endure pain. It will be one of the hardest days of our lives when we have to make the big decision. You know Matt and I are here if you need us! Lexi has had an amazing life with you!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If there is one thing I can say with absolute certainty, it's that Lexi has had a wonderful loving home and you will do all you can to be sure to keep your promise to her. I dread the day my dogs become seniors and I see the signs of them slowing down... we never has as long with them as we would like.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is kind of sad when you see thy can not do things they once did with ease, but good to see they are still enjoying life.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a beautiful post, Mary.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, Mary, that was a beautiful post. At 9, Penny is just starting to act her age. Not slowing down yet but having shorter bursts. 

Her favorite games starters are the hand towel from the kitchen and socks!

I have also promised her a life without pain and suffering or worry. I hope I have the wisdom to know when that moment happens.

(((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My golden boy Taz is 15 years, 5 months and counting. Taz has been with us since he was 8 weeks old-I got him for my son. I wanted my son to have a best friend while he was growing up. When my son went off to college, Taz became my husband's best friend-he is never far from his side. 

Although there are lots of challenges with a Senior dog such as health issues, them not being able to do a lot of the things they once did, I am very thankful for this time. There is something very special and so endearing about a Senior Golden, all they ask is that you be there for them.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lexi is lucky to have such a special mom. Having a senior is a special challenge but I think they are so greatful for the love they are shown. It is a special time. We just rescues a 12yo in August. Give Lexi a big hug from us.


----------

